# Proper way to flush a pump



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

I need to flush out my Meyer E47 pump. It really needs it bad. Today it was freezing up at only 27 degrees (i've had problems before but it was in the 0-15 degree range)

So assuming I use Naptha. Do I drain it and fill it with Naptha and run it to work it through then drain it again? Or just drain it and run the Naptha through so it drains right back out a couple times? The manual just says to flush it.


Thanks.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

*same here*

i would like to know as well. what is naptha?


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

Naptha apparently is some sort of heavy duty solvent type of material. Looking online its supposed to be at hardware stores or home depot type places where items like paint thinner and stuff would be. I tried getting it at an auto parts store today but they didnt have it. I bought something else called Sea Foam which is a flush (comes in two types, engine and transmission/hydraulic system flush) but I'm thinking I'll return it or possibly do both. 

Surprised no one else has answered. There's plenty of others on Plowsite that would respond but maybe they don't check in on the newbie forum.


----------



## Raydon (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey there guys. I'm no pro but I've flushed mine before with regular ATF. It's so cheap I just use that. I have heard of people using diesel fuel as a harmless flush as well. I did remove the lines from the cylinders and got most of the sludge and dirt from there cause it probably makes its way down to the lowest point eventually. I believe Naptha is very similar to diesel. They use it for stoves and heaters.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Fear of anything not oil based*

:waving: Hi Plowbie,
I'm new to the plowing game but, have been meckanicin' for a for a while. What does meyer say about the flushing? Do they recommend something? I've learned the hard way over the years that if you clean something the uses oil (Ex. Pumps, engines, Trans) that it leads to problems later. Try this as another example: Wheel bearings! if you clean wheel bearings with let's say kerosene. and then repack them with grease? or Oil the kerosene breaks down the oil and fubar's your bearing. What about an oil based cleaner?? Here's a stretch, Marvelous mystery oil? Even diesel fuel is oil based? When you finally flush the pump replaced the filter (s) and gasket. I hope I've helped you somewhat?

Thanks,
PaleRider


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

I bought something else called Sea Foam which is a flush (comes in two types, engine and transmission/hydraulic system flush)

Seafoam is great stuff for really cleaning out your engine it removes build up like you would not believe the downside is that you may need to do a complete tune up after due to all the carbon fowling your plugs now.

Meyer has a flush for your system so if you are not sure what to use get that. Then refill with Meyer fluid


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I just clean the screen and run some hyd fluid through it. You don't need to use a solvent as the AFT has cleaners in it. The reason you flush is to get small particles out sure, but the main reason is to remove water.
You don't need to use a solvent there is no carbon to remove.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

SnoFarmer said:


> I just clean the screen and run some hyd fluid through it. You don't need to use a solvent as the AFT has cleaners in it. The reason you flush is to get small particles out sure, but the main reason is to remove water.
> You don't need to use a solvent there is no carbon to remove.


i do the same thing just drain hydro fluid , disconnect the hoses , manually turn the blade side to side . get's the old fluid out of the hoses then fill it back up.
thats about all that is needed with my plow .
dumb question ... any one else have a magnet inside the hydro reservoir ? 
i had one in mine when i bought the plow / truck ... i was told it helps keep the hydro fluid clean and picks up some of the dirt in the fluid .
it seem's to work , there is alot of crap stuck to the magnet when i change fluids and the hydro fluid look's to have no dirt in it at all !!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nekos said:


> i do the same thing just drain hydro fluid , disconnect the hoses , manually turn the blade side to side . get's the old fluid out of the hoses then fill it back up.
> thats about all that is needed with my plow .
> dumb question ... any one else have a magnet inside the hydro reservoir ?
> i had one in mine when i bought the plow / truck ... i was told it helps keep the hydro fluid clean and picks up some of the dirt in the fluid .
> it seem's to work , there is alot of crap stuck to the magnet when i change fluids and the hydro fluid look's to have no dirt in it at all !!!


 Same here on the drain and flush, 
What kinds of plow do you have?
On the Boss's there is a screen filter (plug) and on the drain plug it is magnetized to trap any shavings.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

SnoFarmer said:


> Same here on the drain and flush,
> What kinds of plow do you have?
> On the Boss's there is a screen filter (plug) and on the drain plug it is magnetized to trap any shavings.


it's a western pro plow , the magnet was attached to the motor inside the hydro reservoir , right next to the screen.


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

well with a storm rolling in i got my system flushed out last night and i 'think' i should be in good shape. we'll see tonight when i get home from work and can finally plow everything.

i ended up using naptha i picked up at my hardware store down the street (look in the paint thinner section). meyers recommends using naptha. they mentioned a different type of flush but said if you used that you would then need to use naptha to flush after that anyway. i'll just return the seafoam flush.

i feel like i did a thorough job getting everything out. i wasnt quite sure the best way to do it without having to take my whole setup apart. what i did was lower the plow onto a furniture dolly, disconnected one cylinder then turned the plow in that direction to empty it. i then drained the pump and flushed it with naptha and then refilled it with meyer fluid, disconnected the other cylinder and powered the plow in that direction to empty it. topped off the pump fluid, powered it the other direction to refill the 2nd cylinder and topped off the pump again. everthing seems to be working great.

pretty messy job i have to say. the old fluid looked really really bad. i hope this takes care of my problems....


----------



## smurf76 (Jan 22, 2005)

*dealer did to mine*

I had mine done last year at the dealer. All they did was heat up the unit (running the iflt up and down lft ean rght) then they just opened it up and drained out the fluid (myers e47) Very messy.

But now this year I am having an issue with it not raising, might have to chage it again.

01 F-250
MYERS 7.5


----------



## nicess (Nov 23, 2005)

I was told by the dealer not to use atf. I actually had a leak thursday night and did not have anymore hydro fluid so i used atf to lift the plow up and get back to the shop. The dealer told me to make sure i flushed out the system and put hydro fluid back in it. He told me to drain it then spray brake cleaner in it and let that drain the fill with fluid run the pump and then drain again and refill. Thats what i did and everything is working ok.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nicess said:


> I was told by the dealer not to use atf. I actually had a leak thursday night and did not have anymore hydro fluid so i used atf to lift the plow up and get back to the shop. The dealer told me to make sure i flushed out the system and put hydro fluid back in it. He told me to drain it then spray brake cleaner in it and let that drain the fill with fluid run the pump and then drain again and refill. Thats what i did and everything is working ok.


you might need to do it (flush) one more time. This time disconnect (loosen) the hoses going to the rams and flush and don't forget to empty out the rams too.

It is a good idea to get all of the old fluid out of the hoses and rams when you flushing, changing, your old hyd fluid. You need to do this yearly no matter how little you use your plow.


----------

